# 07 Murano Remote Start



## leftoverture (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone else ever install a remote start in a Murano? I'm trying to help my friend install one in his 07 Murano. It has the smart key. The kit comes with very little in the way of directions so just seeing if anyone has done it.


----------



## TTooma (Jan 7, 2014)

leftoverture said:


> Anyone else ever install a remote start in a Murano? I'm trying to help my friend install one in his 07 Murano. It has the smart key. The kit comes with very little in the way of directions so just seeing if anyone has done it.


I had it installed professionally (outside of dealer) and it works fine.


----------

